# Erfahrungen mit einem/diesem DREIBEIN ?!



## angler84581 (9. November 2007)

Hallo,

Ich bin auf der suche nach einem schönem Dreibein. Es sollte leicht, gut zu transportieren, stabil, qualität haben und die Geldbörse nicht so würgen. Es soll natürlich auch halten und nicht son 08/15 Teil. Könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen oder über eure Dreibeine Vor- und Nachteile beschreiben. Ich habe da schon eins in der engeren Auswahl. Hier der LINK zu dem Teil:
Brandungsangeln - Ausrüstung und Zubehör Shop - Artikeldetailansicht - Cormoran Brandungsdreibein

Liebe Grüsse,  Benny


----------



## caruso (10. November 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit einem/diesem DREIBEIN ?!*

Geht so. Nur die Halterung für die Rutenauflagen leiert so schnell aus. 

Gruß caruso


----------



## angler84581 (10. November 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit einem/diesem DREIBEIN ?!*

Hallo,

In welcher form leiern die aus?
Bist du also nicht sorecht zufrieden mit dem Dreibein. Kannst du mir ein anderes empfehlen?

LG. Benny


----------



## trout-spezi (10. November 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit einem/diesem DREIBEIN ?!*

hm, ich denk da bezahlste wieder den namen "cormoran" mit....
schon mal bei ebay geguckt, da hamse recht schöne und auch günstig!
muss es denn fürs brandungsangeln sein? die normalen sind noch günstiger.


----------



## Waldemar (10. November 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit einem/diesem DREIBEIN ?!*

Meiner Meinung nach das einzige in der Preisklasse was Du kaufen kannst.
Ich habs auch.
Ca. 20 mal aufgestellt, bei Wind und Wetter. Wackelt nix.
Davor hatte ich so eins aus Winkelschienen.
Wan noch teurer und sowas von labrig.
Das Cormoran Teil kostete vor 2-3 Jahren noch 119,- €.
Meine Empfehlung.


----------



## trout-spezi (10. November 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit einem/diesem DREIBEIN ?!*

http://cgi.ebay.de/TOP-HIGH-TRI-POD...ryZ65984QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/TOP-ANGEBOT-BRAN...ryZ65984QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/HIGH-POD-TRIPOD-...ryZ65984QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


hier ma n paar zum vergleichen!
für was richtig feines müssteste eh mehr ausgeben.

mfg


----------



## Keule1988 (10. November 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit einem/diesem DREIBEIN ?!*

Also ich hab es auch und ich bin schon nicht gerade ein anfänger im Brandungsangeln und war bestimmt schon 50 mal mit dem dreibein angeln und hatte bisher null probleme . man mus es tatürlich pflegen weil einige teile neigen zu rosten . und das gewinde was oben ist sonst einmal nachschneiden wenn es nicht richtig greift aber bisher hatte ich das problem nicht. und das stück wo man dann das gewicht dran hängt mit einer schraube sichern aber bei normalen bedingungen muss das nicht sein erst wenn man über 15 kilo dran hängt kann der kleber sich lösen hab ich bei anderen anglern gesehen . aber wenn man diese modifikation vornimmt . wüsste ich nicht as da noch groß kaputtgehen könnte . und andere dreibeine in der preisklasse sind viel schlechter als dieses weil sie noch mehr teile aus plastik haben .


----------



## angler84581 (11. November 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit einem/diesem DREIBEIN ?!*

Hallo,
Ich habe ein weiters angebot.
*http://www.brandungsangelshop.de/sh...per-Match-Rest.html?shop_param=cid=13&aid=17&*


Mal schauen was daraus wird. Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Würde noch gerne über mehr Erfahrungen und Angebote von Euch lesen.

Liebe Grüsse, der angler (Benny)


----------



## angler84581 (11. November 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit einem/diesem DREIBEIN ?!*

Oder Dieses. Sieht auch gut aus.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...loc=closed_view_item&refwidgettype=osi_widget


----------



## angler84581 (12. November 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit einem/diesem DREIBEIN ?!*

Hallo,

Habe mir jetzt das von IAN GOLDS gekauft:m.
http://www.brandungsangelshop.de/sh...per-Match-Rest.html?shop_param=cid=13&aid=17&

Habe von dem Dreibein ein super angebot bekommen. Werde euch berichten wenn´s da ist#6.

LG. Benny


----------



## Koschi (12. November 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit einem/diesem DREIBEIN ?!*

Das Cormoran ist in der Preisklasse ungeschlagen und besser als sei Ruf!

Stelolt die Ruten schön hoch und ist flexibel, mein Ian Golds habe ich seit dem nie mehr mit dem HIntern angeguckt!

Und es hält super, nix ausgeleiert und ich fische es 2 Jahre. Alles eine Fraga der Pflege vielleicht.


----------



## Allround_angler (12. November 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit einem/diesem DREIBEIN ?!*

hab heute mein Brandungsdreibein von Cormoran geliefert bekommen.....Das Teil geb ich im Leben nicht mehr her....keine Schrauben, sondern Klappverschlüsse, sehr stabil und extrem leicht. In Reality sieht das Teil noch viel besser aus als auf dem Foto .....war wohl auch ein Grund warum ich erstmal zögerte....Das Teil hat alles was man als Brandungsangler braucht...


----------



## TARKUS (19. November 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit einem/diesem DREIBEIN ?!*

hi,
habe auch das Cormoran dreibein für 40 Euro, ok, das rutenauflagenteil lockert mit der zeit etwas , macht aber nichts. 
Bestes dreibein das ich kenne.
tarkus


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. November 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit einem/diesem DREIBEIN ?!*



angler84581 schrieb:


> Oder Dieses. Sieht auch gut aus.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...loc=closed_view_item&refwidgettype=osi_widget




habe dieses brandungsdreibein vor meinem dänemark urlaub gekauft steht wie ne deutsche eiche sogar bei windstärke 6 alles schön stramm nix am wackeln ! in dieser preisklasse unschlagbar.da machst du keinen fehler hat sogar schlamfüße die du auf die beine stecken kannst somit versinkt es nicht wenn die flut kommt.sind auf dem bild von boey nicht mit drauf war auch erstaunt.
unten mal das bild habs gerade gemacht damit du siehst wie sie aussehen.
greez
andy

http://img49.*ih.us/img49/6342/schlammfehy8.th.jpg


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. November 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit einem/diesem DREIBEIN ?!*



angler84581 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Habe mir jetzt das von IAN GOLDS gekauft:m.
> http://www.brandungsangelshop.de/sh...per-Match-Rest.html?shop_param=cid=13&aid=17&
> ...



eines von vielen was ich auch hatte .vergiss es das taugt nich #d

greez
andy


----------



## angler84581 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit einem/diesem DREIBEIN ?!*

Hallo,

Um das Thema nochmal vorzuholen für die Leute die es interessiert.
Ich habe das Dreibein nun schon oft benutzt und bin begeistert. Es ist stabil und steht fest da es keine Teleskopbeine hat die bei ausgeleierten oder mit Sand verdreckten Verschlüssen nicht halten. Ok es hat dafür ein grosses Packmass, aber eine zusammengepackte Brandungsrute oder das Schirmzelt sind auch nicht gerade klein. Sonst keine wackeligen Teile. Das einzige was ich gemacht habe ist das Ian Golds Kunststoffbeschichten lassen da ich jemanden habe der das macht. Sieht besser aus und hält auch bedingungen aus wo Alu anfängt anzulaufen. 


LG und Petri Heil!!!! Benny#h


----------

